# Catalpa worms



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I finally got some catalpa trees established in my yard and starting to grow well. I need some Catalpa worms, not looking for a bunch just a few to get them started producing. If anyone has some and doesn't mind sharing a few please let me know.


----------



## pjones (Feb 11, 2012)

i always heard they will show up on their own ,havent used them since i was a kid in indiana but all fish loved them


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have three trees that need worm seeding.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

The moths have to lay eggs on your tree to get the worms. Are there any other trees in your area to attract the moth? Is there any aerial spraying going on? After munching on the leaves the worms supposedly go into the ground for a time to develop into moths. Do you treat the soil around the tree with bug poison?

(btw ... I never heard of a "catalpa" tree/worm ... they're called_ catawba_ trees/worms, Yank! )


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Ha...."Catawba" actually is correct. It seems some scientist feller misspelled it in the official designation. So I guess "catalpa" isn't entirely wrong.
I've heard...... catobber, tawba ,robber even had a cousin that used to say catogapher....drove me nuts.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We have 15 catalpa worm trees in my backyard and I don't think that we seeded them, but I don't see why not to try and put some worms on it to see if that would kick them off. 

1 thing is for sure, they are channel cat candy!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

AndyS said:


> The moths have to lay eggs on your tree to get the worms. Are there any other trees in your area to attract the moth? Is there any aerial spraying going on? After munching on the leaves the worms supposedly go into the ground for a time to develop into moths. Do you treat the soil around the tree with bug poison?
> 
> (btw ... I never heard of a "catalpa" tree/worm ... they're called_ catawba_ trees/worms, Yank! )


I looked it up to have the correct spelling, turns out there's a lot of ways to spell it. We also always called them catawbas, but I don't recall ever actually writing it down. Now, I've been called some pretty low down names in my day, some of them might have been called for, but one thing I have never been called and will not tolerate is to be called a yankee...I'll ask real politely for you not to do it again.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:brows:Yank!!! As in chain I'm pretty sure...:lol:


----------

